# Dog Fight...does she need stitches?



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

My 2yr old Riley and my 11 yr old Ruby play rough a lot. I have shaved her fur, because she is incredibly hot all the time and it is getting warm in Texas. I am kicking my self for shaving her because sure enough as the two were playing rough outside today, they hop up on their back legs and go at each other with front feet, Riley came down on Ruby and his dew claws caught her on both sides. She honestly looks like a gun shot victim! She yelped and attacked him growling, barking, and snapping. Riley got scared and went after her growling, barking, and snapping and caught her in the ear and wouldn't let go. I drug him off of her and assessed the damage. Only found one wound at first. Now we are up to three wounds. One is very superficial, one is a bad scrape taking some skin, and one is about an inch long and went she moves around gaps open about 1/4 of an inch.

This is the bad scrape one. Not much skin is missing. Looks worse than it is.









This is the bad one close up.









And this is the bad one further away to show total size.









Do you think she needs stitches? I just had a $600 bill for my cats surgery. If she needs stitches, I will find the money, but is there anything I can do at home? I am also very afraid with her age and health concerns of them putting her under to stitch it. For those that don't know, we have found some tumors on her chest, she has a spine that is fusing together from arthritis, and HD. She is on a regular dose of Dasuquin, and Deramaxx. She also has some kidney problems with very dilute urine. Would it be good with all this combined to give her anything to put her under for stitches? 







My poor girl! This is my mama as I call her. I hate myself. If I would have held off on shaving her, she would not have gotten scratched like this. I know Riley didn't mean to hurt her.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I would have my dog to the vet. It probably won't be too many to close it but I'd be way to concerned about infection.

And please don't shave your GSD - The coat protects them from the heat as well.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.I would have my dog to the vet. It probably won't be too many to close it but I'd be way to concerned about infection.
> 
> And please don't shave your GSD - The coat protects them from the heat as well.


I hate doing it, but she pants about 180 times a minute and overheats if we don't. The first time we had to shave her was last year at my vets suggestion because she was so uncomfortable. Would you be concerned about putting her under to do the stitches with her health problems?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if it happened too long ago - stitches may no longer be an option. i would just clean it (possibly give an antibiotic if you're into that) and wrap it so that it doesnt get dirty.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You shaved way too close to the skin. She needs that protective layer there, obviously. Next time try giving her a good soak with the house to get her body temperature down. 

I would feel comfortable treating those wounds myself. Buy some betadine and pour it into the wound. That will seal it. Then I would buy some calendula/hypericum creme (at a health food store) and apply it twice a day. That will accelerate the healing and is also has natural antibiotic properties. It is also very soothing. 

Be sure to keep the wounds clean. I would use the betadine once a day.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Eeeeek! I would have mine to the vet too. Maybe you should call the vet and ask them, they might not even put stitches in it. I would be worried of infection also, they might not stitch it up but they will want to put her on an anti-biotic.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

About shaving GSDs
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

my suggestion after personal experience...antibiotics. sooner the better.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

It only happened a few hours ago. My main concern though is them putting her under for the stitches. I am keeping antibiotic ointment on it, and keeping it clean. If she runs fever though she is straight to the vet. 


Ruby's undercoat even with racking twice a week matted over the winter. There was no choice but to go as close as I did. She is not in the sun or outside for more than 5 or 10 minutes at a time with supervision. My yard is mostly shaded, but when it gets to 110 and your poor dog can not cool down with cool water, hosed down, or simply panting you don't have much choice. Which is why my vet and I agreed shaving was in her best interest last year and this year. Would it be a concern to put her under for stitches with her kidney problems and her Deramaxx dosage?


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I know you try to use all natural, but would other types of antibiotic creme work. I assume they would.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm not sure any of those need to be stitched and unless she's a wild one she wouldn't have to put under to stitch those little areas if they did need stitches. 

You could use neosporin or whatever but I don't like the idea of a dog licking that stuff. 

And you MUST buy the Betadine. That will seal the wound. That is what they use in emergency rooms when people get bitten by dogs. 

There is a reason that I use the natural stuff. The calendula significantly increases the rate of healing and the hypericum treats the pain. I have treated many, many wounds on myself and my animals with this stuff.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI'm not sure any of those need to be stitched and unless she's a wild one she wouldn't have to put under to stitch those little areas if they did need stitches.
> 
> You could use neosporin or whatever but I don't like the idea of a dog licking that stuff.
> 
> ...


She is not too wild, but she did bite me when I was trying to clean it right after it happened. I would be afraid she would squirm and hurt herself worse. Is betadine sold at Wal-Mart and places like that or just pharmacys? The Calendula...is that at places like Whole Foods, GNC?

Will the Betadine burn or sting when applied?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The Betadine does not sting when applied but it does stain so be careful where you are when applying it. I have used it on myself when I got bitten. I pour some into the cap and then pour it on. You can buy it at Walgreens so I'm sure you can buy it at Walmart. 

The calendula/hypericum ointment should certainly be at Whole Prices...I mean Whole Foods.







The stuff I use is made by Nelsons http://www.vitacost.com/Nelsons-Cuts-Scrapes-Cream-With-Hypericum-Calendula?csrc=GPF-741273005117


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThe Betadine does not sting when applied but it does stain so be careful where you are when applying it. I have used it on myself when I got bitten. I pour some into the cap and then pour it on. You can buy it at Walgreens so I'm sure you can buy it at Walmart.
> 
> The calendula/hypericum ointment should certainly be at Whole Prices...I mean Whole Foods.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. I will get betadine in the morning and see if I can locate some calendula/hypericum. Texas isn't big in natural medicine. LOL!


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherdI know Riley didn't mean to hurt her.


Just a heads up, Riley did mean to hurt her. Dogs don't end up w/wounds like this by accident. He's only 2 so still lacking a fair bit of self-control but I would be more careful in the future allowing rough play especially with an 11 year old w/health problems.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

you can buy butterfly bandages, too. 
and yes, definately buy some Betadine soap!
You can call your vet and ask her "if" she needed stitches, would she have to be put under....they might not have to.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherd
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThe Betadine does not sting when applied but it does stain so be careful where you are when applying it. I have used it on myself when I got bitten. I pour some into the cap and then pour it on. You can buy it at Walgreens so I'm sure you can buy it at Walmart.
> ...


You're in Dallas! I know they'll have it! Whole Foods originated in Austin after all!









And the Betadine I'm talking about comes in a bottle and is quite expensive. However it has lasted me 10 years and it an integral part of my first aid kit!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Ocean
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherdI know Riley didn't mean to hurt her.
> ...


No he really didn't mean it. She is the one that always starts the rough play. She tires easily, but she still likes to play rough. He was trying to comfort her after he realized he actually hurt her. 
This is why they are never unsupervised though. She is mean and starts stuff, and then poor little mama is the one to get hurt since the boys are bigger.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

And after you have done all your home treatment, take her to the vet and have them check it out, see if she needs anything else. You can save money that way-it would be just a check up. 

There would be nothing worse to me than not having someone look at what I've done and have the dog get a massive infection, or even have difficulty healing, especially at her age. 

They can even do things with a local anesthetic if necessary.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sashmomyou can buy butterfly bandages, too.
> and yes, definately buy some Betadine soap!
> You can call your vet and ask her "if" she needed stitches, would she have to be put under....they might not have to.


I thought about butterflies, but it is a very bendy part of her body. I will try them and see how they work. Maybe do the tape stuff instead.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherd
> ...


Oddly enough I only know of one Whole Foods location within 25 miles of me. I am far far north Dallas. Maybe we aren't so privileged yet!?! LOL!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If you are uncomfortable treating her yourself then yes, it certainly won't cost you much just to take her in to the vet and have the vet check them out. I'm sure they will prescribe abx, just in case b/c that's what they always do. 

I remember when my dog Massie got a nasty puncture wound the vet told me to use hydrogen peroxide twice a day (this was before betadine) and be sure to keep the wound open for several days so that no bacteria got trapped in it. 

I do have to say again that the "natural stuff" really does work and it has actually been around a lot longer than the synthetic stuff!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANAnd after you have done all your home treatment, take her to the vet and have them check it out, see if she needs anything else. You can save money that way-it would be just a check up.
> 
> There would be nothing worse to me than not having someone look at what I've done and have the dog get a massive infection, or even have difficulty healing, especially at her age.
> 
> They can even do things with a local anesthetic if necessary.


Yeah that is my fear that it will turn into an abscess and get infected. Poor old girl..she gives me the evil eye since I have been feeling her head and sides for sign of fever every hour or so. If she gets fever, she is infected. If I see a lump at all vet trip. I think it looks worse than it is. Scared the bejebers out of me when it happened. It is a straight clean cut though. If it were jagged I would be more worried. I did arrogate both of them out with warmish water earlier since his dew claws may have been a little muddy from the rain and mud.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowIf you are uncomfortable treating her yourself then yes, it certainly won't cost you much just to take her in to the vet and have the vet check them out. I'm sure they will prescribe abx, just in case b/c that's what they always do.
> 
> I remember when my dog Massie got a nasty puncture wound the vet told me to use hydrogen peroxide twice a day (this was before betadine) and be sure to keep the wound open for several days so that no bacteria got trapped in it.
> 
> I do have to say again that the "natural stuff" really does work and it has actually been around a lot longer than the synthetic stuff!


You'd be surprised at the cost of a normal check up price at my vet. $40 just to walk in the door. It is much higher in Texas than it was in Illinois or Ohio. The last bottle of Dasuquin I got was $102 for 150 count regular Dasuquin. My area for some reason thinks everyone is rich. 

I have nothing against "natural" stuff. I just don't know enough about it. I actually have melaluca oil to treat my kids wounds, and all natural laundry soap and cleaners, but i go online to buy stuff because it just is not available here. 

Melaluca oil though I have heard is not good for pets...anyone know if it harms them on the skin or just ingesting it? she can not reach the wounds to lick them.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think it costs that much here too. And I used to run to the vet for everything but after 21 years of dogs I have learned how to judge what I can and can't treat at home and also learned a lot about holistic treatments. 

The most powerful thing you could put on it would be tea tree oil or a tea tree oil salve. However, if there is ANY chance of her licking then I would not put it on as it's toxic if ingested. It is an antiseptic and last year my toe got very badly infected and I soaked it in tea tree oil twice and the infection went right out of it. Rafi had an abscess on his back that burst and I treated that with tea tree oil and it healed up within two days. But again, it's one you have to be very, very careful with.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI think it costs that much here too. And I used to run to the vet for everything but after 21 years of dogs I have learned how to judge what I can and can't treat at home and also learned a lot about holistic treatments.
> 
> The most powerful thing you could put on it would be tea tree oil or a tea tree oil salve. However, if there is ANY chance of her licking then I would not put it on as it's toxic if ingested. It is an antiseptic and last year my toe got very badly infected and I soaked it in tea tree oil twice and the infection went right out of it. Rafi had an abscess on his back that burst and I treated that with tea tree oil and it healed up within two days. But again, it's one you have to be very, very careful with.


It works wonders on people for rashes, burns, cuts, ect ect. I love my tea tree oil. I think I will stick with the betadine first though just in case the other two decide to lick her wounds, which is very likely. Thank you for all the advice. I have been around Shepherds and animals for my entire 32 years, and I know how to treat a lot myself, but sometimes you just need a little reassurance. My vet is great but he is also one of the more expensive in the area. For good reason though. If I do take her for stitches I will probably elect to have one of her growths drained too. The older she gets the more I worry about every new bump lump and skin discoloration.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

It's probably too late to do stitches... as the edges of the would look like they're granulating a bit. Rinsing it with some H2O2 daily would be good, and you might use a product like Topazone to cover and protect it from being contaminated. Keep it clean and let it heal on it's own.

I'll also echo the Don't shave your Dog... the double coat of the shepherd actually insulates them and keeps them cool in hot weather and warm in cold. They can suffer much worse from the heat without the protection their coat provides.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I know you probably don't want to hear it again..but I'm sorry, as a double-coated breed owner I just have to put it out there and back what others are saying. Using a raking comb on the dog every day or so would prevent matting since twice a week did not do the job. Just up the grooming if your dog's coat is more high maintenance. Your dog can now no longer regulate her body temperature normally as she would with her coat. Please be careful when exposing her to the sun as the double coat's purpose is to protect and insulate the skin from all weather conditions. Shaving an indoor dog that lives in AC also seems kind of pointless?

"Shaving a dog does nothing to keep the dog cool. It just makes the human feel better."


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm in medical profession. This wound looks really wide and kinda deep. If I were you I would take her to vet asap. It can get complicated with infection.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

because it is in a bendy spot you should have it seen by the vet. It will continue to open and allow for germs to get in there and then infection can set in. I understand the concern about putting her under. There is surgical glue that can be used. I had one of my dogs done with it and it worked well. They shouldn't have to put her under to use that. If the vet thinks he needs to put her under he also knows her medical conditions and her age, he can something different to get the procedure done.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Dogs cool themselves by angling their hair differently, to allow for heat to escape. A shaved dog with a double coat, like a GSD, can no longer do that effectively, and are thus HOTTER







after being shaved. People think: "Shorter hair would make ME feel cooler"-- but on dogs, it doesn't work that way. 

I hope your dog feels better soon. Good luck!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I hate doing it, but she pants about 180 times a minute and overheats if we don't. The first time we had to shave her was last year at my vets suggestion because she was so uncomfortable.


Your vet gave you absolutely horrible advice on this matter.

Like everyone else has already said, German Shepherds are a double-coated breed. They have a fluffy undercoat and a coarse outer coat. Shepherds exposed to the elements tend to shed much of their undercoat over summer and grow it back in in fall to protect them in winter. 

The coat is designed to protect the dog from the elements, hot and cold. As dogs do not sweat through their skin, the fur acts as insulation and helps regulate body temperature by the way air is trapped between its layers. Angling the fur, like Patti said, helps trap the air.

If your dog's coat gets matted, it needs to be brushed and raked more frequently. If there are one or two mats, you can detangle them or cut them out, without having to shave the entire dog. If you need to get more fur off, a Furminator will get a substantial amount off the dog. A regular undercoat rake will get quite a bit as well if you use it frequently.

You can prevent overheating in hot summer temperatures by making sure your dog has fresh, cool water available to her and using a hose to cool her off. The most efficient way to cool a dog is to hose down the stomach, inside of the back legs, and sides of her chest - not from the top down. You want to hose down the areas where the major blood vessels are located, so the cool blood will be transported throughout her body and cool her efficiently.

If all else fails, purchase a cooling vest that uses inserts that are not affected by humidity (vests that use evaporative cooling do not work in hot and humid climates). These vests work very well, and will be much better for your dog than shaving her, which exposes her to sunburn and all manner of heat-related problems since you are taking away her defense against the hot weather.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Historian
> 
> 
> > Quote:I hate doing it, but she pants about 180 times a minute and overheats if we don't. The first time we had to shave her was last year at my vets suggestion because she was so uncomfortable.
> ...


No my vet gave sound advice. Like I said there is a matting problem. It is more than one or two mats. It is all around her neck and her butt area. The weather in Texas goes from 75 in the day to 30 at night. My dogs do not just shed twice a year they shed twice a day. LOL! Nothing was helping her. She always has fresh water, she is an inside dog, she is overheating in AC because of the mats and her health problems. Her kidneys and liver are not working properly among other problems. If nothing is helping to cool your dog down what do you do? Let her over heat in AC. Have I seen a change in her panting and overheating last year and this year when I shaved her? Yes, absolutely. So in everyones opinion it would have been better to try everything. Make a decision with veterinary advice, but still not shave her and let her die of heat exhaustion in an AC'd house because then I would have been too stubborn to do it. I don't think so. I understand how everyone feels. I do not shave my other two, but she is a special case. The other two do not get mats but they are also healthy younger dogs that do not have a laundry list of health problems. So let's stop bashing me for doing what is in her best health interest and just offer advice on the actual health issue I asked about please.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kay13411because it is in a bendy spot you should have it seen by the vet. It will continue to open and allow for germs to get in there and then infection can set in. I understand the concern about putting her under. There is surgical glue that can be used. I had one of my dogs done with it and it worked well. They shouldn't have to put her under to use that. If the vet thinks he needs to put her under he also knows her medical conditions and her age, he can something different to get the procedure done.


Doesn't the surgical glue burn though? I have used that @@!$#%$%# new bandage before and that hurts like [email protected][email protected]#! I wouldn't want to put her through that.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: VALIUMI'm in medical profession. This wound looks really wide and kinda deep. If I were you I would take her to vet asap. It can get complicated with infection.


It looks deep but it is less than half a centimeter deep. It is scary looking though. At half a centimeter deep do you think stitches are needed?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

One other thing you can do instead of shaving, that really seems to be a special treat to the senior ladies, is finding a good groomer. The amount of fur they can get out compared to what we can get out is astounding. 

I used to take Nina every six weeks because of a skin condition. It was like a miracle. She would just start shedding again, visibly, before her next appointment. When I would brush her, the next day she'd have the big clumps. Her groomer seemed to get hair out before it grew in.









We shaved her butt area, because some of her skin issues were there. 

The bonus was the quality of life-she would prance out of there-like a black bear dancing and be quite the show off when she got home. 

I'd still take her to the vet today. I could relax then.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANOne other thing you can do instead of shaving, that really seems to be a special treat to the senior ladies, is finding a good groomer. The amount of fur they can get out compared to what we can get out is astounding.
> 
> I used to take Nina every six weeks because of a skin condition. It was like a miracle. She would just start shedding again, visibly, before her next appointment. When I would brush her, the next day she'd have the big clumps. Her groomer seemed to get hair out before it grew in.
> 
> ...


Yes she does prance when she gets shaved. She thinks she is the belle of the ball. Ruby's poor butt area is matted so bad because her back hurts to bad for her to squat to poop. You know how they arch their backs some? She can't do that. I am having to wipe her butt all the time. I think I have very limited time left with her. Of course when I first found all of her health issues in Sept I thought her time was soon then too. There are very few local groomers her. The ones that close are bad. They are rude and charge $150 to shave a medium sized dog!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Betadine is to clean the wound and kill germs. Betadine in concentrated form of a "scrub" is what is routinely used to clean an area before it is cut open in surgery. Great to have on hand if you get cut or bitten. Best germ killer easily available. Yes, you can get it in any pharmacy section of a big all purpose store like Walmart, K-Mart...

That wound looks like it could use sutures.....a local injectible could be used if necessary in the area rather than putting your girl out to do it. It will eventually heal in all likelihood, but it will take much longer, and be at higher risk for infection if she is not on meds. JMHO

As far as the panting - since it has lessened with the shaving - it is kind of a moot point - but panting like that can be indicative of heart problems too.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

You may now be too late for stitches - for some reason 6 hours is sticking in my head - but that would have been from when I had horses back in the dark ages









Again, if it were my dog I'd get her in to the vet and have it looked at. Even at this point if it's too late to be stitched I'd want my vet's advice on cleaning/etc process for my dog


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Do NOT use surgical glue. 

There are times when surgical glue (super glue, basically) can be used. I use it a lot. Same with butterfly bandages. But bites are not one of them. You can end up *SEALING nasty bacteria INSIDE the body. * 

As a general rule, we don't suture or seal deep puncture wounds for exactly this reason. As a general rule, we do not suture or seal bites unless we are POSITIVE that we have completely eradicated all bacteria. That's why most of the time, sutures for bites are accompanied by antibiotics. They're given prophylactically -- as a precaution, to prevent infection. 

This is a problem with treating a dog at home. If you know what you're doing, great. If you don't, it can be very dangerous. It's dangerous to take bits and pieces of advice from people, even when people are helpful and knowledgeable, because that information can be dangerous if it's used incorrectly. 

You might want to look at the threads about staph and osteomyelitis. When infection goes wrong, it can go WAY wrong. The fact that your dog seems to have other health issues (reflected in the fact that she apparently has no ability to regulate heat), indicates to me that she may have issues that may impede healing as well. 

Please take your dog to the vet. Then, if you'd like, take a Pet First Aid course, or a Wilderness first aid course (great because they tell you what to do when you're far away from a hospital and have to rely on what's in your first aid kit only.), so you're prepared next time. 

And Barb is right. There is a window of opportunity for sutures (or surgical glue). For most lacerations, it's around 10ish hrs depending on the wound, the skin (everyone's skin is a bit different). But only your vet can evaluate that properly in this case.

Please take your dog to your vet.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomDo NOT use surgical glue.
> 
> There are times when surgical glue (super glue, basically) can be used. I use it a lot. Same with butterfly bandages. But bites are not one of them. You can end up *SEALING nasty bacteria INSIDE the body. *
> 
> ...


She has been aerated with warm water and peroxide. She has betadine, and neosporean (sorry can't spell today) on her wounds. The very small scrape is almost totally healed up, the left side that was not too bad is almost completely healed up, and the bad side is looking very good. I have been cleaning it twice a day and she is feeling great. She tried to play with the other dogs today....she is feisty....she is running at them trying to jump up and play like she was yesterday when they accident happened. I have had to get her calmed down and put her back inside three times today so she doesn't hurt herself. Every time we go outside she wants to play after about 1 minute! She is going to be hard to keep calm. I guess I will start taking her out by herself. On the downside, my temporary foster, Bruno, must have had some flea eggs on him. I flea bathed him twice, and found nothing, but I found an adult flea on Ruby today. No flea bath for her for a while. 
The biggest wound is barely open at all. It is healing itself up. 
It wasn't bite wounds, he caught her with his front dew claws. Which have now had the sharp edges cut off. So for now, she looks like she is doing great. There are no lumps or abscesses showing with the wounds. 

Trust me I want the best for her, but I honestly don't think her vet could have done much more besides an antibiotic. If she shows even the slightest bit of fever, lump, or abscess she will be going in to see him. But honestly, it looks like she is probably fine as long as I keep on top of it.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

The wound could have been sutured, or stapled or glued if treated immediately after the injury. Once it's been cleaned with some substances, or begun to heal the vet would need to "debride" the wound to remove some of the granulation tissue that's already begun to fill in. As it doesn't appear to be thru the skin, and some time has passed since it happened I'll repeat the suggestion that you clean it well and use some kind of covering topical spray such as topazone or liquid bandage to protect it from infection or flies. It should heal fine, but could leave a scar. 
I probably would have treated the wound myself also as it doesn't appear to be serious or bleeding... but DOES need basic 1st aid care to heal.









(one reason I have avoided Longed coat shepherds, and chose German Shepherds over Collies back 35 years ago was the constant coat care required to groom them to avoid mats...I know it's just not my thing... LOL~







~ it was bad enough to keep my sheltie mat free...)


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Windwalker18The wound could have been sutured, or stapled or glued if treated immediately after the injury. Once it's been cleaned with some substances, or begun to heal the vet would need to "debride" the wound to remove some of the granulation tissue that's already begun to fill in. As it doesn't appear to be thru the skin, and some time has passed since it happened I'll repeat the suggestion that you clean it well and use some kind of covering topical spray such as topazone or liquid bandage to protect it from infection or flies. It should heal fine, but could leave a scar.
> I probably would have treated the wound myself also as it doesn't appear to be serious or bleeding... but DOES need basic 1st aid care to heal.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. It's funny though, I groom my dogs at least twice a week and I never have matting problems from March until Nov, but once winter in Texas hits it is h3ll! The temperatures by fluctuate by at least 30 degrees daily from afternoon to night. Usually it varies from 65 or 70 degrees to 35-40 at night, and it does crazy things to their coats. I had them on Nutro and it seems to have dried their coats out horribly and is making the matting worse. Poor mama. She is doing very well right now. I am going to avoid the liquid bandage and just keep cleaning it. I know, I'm a baby and if it stings me I won't use it on my kids or my dogs.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

tri, i had a tiny, tiny, i mean tiny, bite wound on my hand. i cleaned it, i put topical antiseptic and antibiotic ointment on it. i was fine for three days and then woke up with a hand that looked like a lobster claw and was in the hospital for three days on IV antibiotics. please get your girl prophylactic antibiotics. infection comes on very fast and can be life threatening. btw, i had no fever. i know humans are different than dogs, but with a dog bite, to a human or another animal, preventing infection is top priority. always better to be safe than sorry with these kidz we love so much.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: katieliztri, i had a tiny, tiny, i mean tiny, bite wound on my hand. i cleaned it, i put topical antiseptic and antibiotic ointment on it. i was fine for three days and then woke up with a hand that looked like a lobster claw and was in the hospital for three days on IV antibiotics. please get your girl prophylactic antibiotics. infection comes on very fast and can be life threatening. btw, i had no fever. i know humans are different than dogs, but with a dog bite, to a human or another animal, preventing infection is top priority. always better to be safe than sorry with these kidz we love so much.


They are not bite wounds. They were where his dew claws caught her. They both get on hind legs and pretty much hug around each other and bark in each others faces and then hit the ground on all fours again, run a loop around the yard, and one will flop on the ground and the other stands over and paws and mouths. They have never broken skin with teeth or claws for that matter. And they have been play fighting like this ever since Riley came home two years ago. I understand being worried about infection, but I saw it happen and flushed it with water, treated it with peroxide, and Neospirein immediately. I also have been flushing it three times a day. Seriously, I understand the concern and thank you. In the morning I will take more picture so everyone can see how good it looks. I am amazed with as old as she is and her less than stellar health that it is healing so quick. It happened only 38 hours ago, and the one is almost healed.
I tend to freak out some when I even think about losing my mama dog. 9 years with her is just not enough time.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

so sorry, wasn't paying enough attention (a problem with me lately, got lots going on), didn't realize it was claw injury not a bite. 'scusa!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: katielizso sorry, wasn't paying enough attention (a problem with me lately, got lots going on), didn't realize it was claw injury not a bite. 'scusa!


LOL! No problem, If it was a bite wound I would be freaking bad. I have had way too much going on too. First the two males chased the kitten into a corner. They stopped and slide on the hardwood floors and rammed him into the corner shattering his hip and upper portion of his femur. That required one surgery so far and another in 4 more weeks, then while that was going on I had Bruno here with my dogs not liking him because he wasn't neutered. Then this accident. Then today I received a 25% pay cut because of the economy. And to round it out Bruno left us the gift of fleas! Ugh! Can't handle much more, but wouldn't trade it for the world. LOL!


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wash it with betadine. If you're concerned about it getting infected or dirty, put a no stick gauze pad with a little honey over it. honey will help it stay clean and keep it from getting infected. they use it on burn victims in the ICU.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay I knew I said I would post pics the other morning , but have been busy. We had a hamster fatally attack one of the others and have been trying to nurse her back to health with no luck. Poor thing. Why are hamsters so territorial. Ugh! Happens in three. 

So here are the updated photos of her wounds.

This is the less severe side, which is really now nothing more than a small scratch with a shallow hole in the center.











And this is the side that was larger and gaping on Wed when it happened. So three days and she is healing quick! Yeah for the Betatine.










Still not great but much much better.


----------

